# family friendly stop off on the way to cornwall



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

Well tweenie doesn't go fast and we are going down to Cornwall. 
A mate has hired a cottage for his 30th and me, the missus, our four year old and baby are going down tomorrow night after work. 

I can't see us driving through the night and was wondering if anyone knows of any safe stopovers on route. 

I live in London and was thinking of going M3 A303 A30 

so Salisbury, Shaftesbury or maybe even Yeovil could work. 

Can you stop over in motorway service stations? Any 24 hour supermarkets? 

Please help....I don't fancy the drive through the night to bodmin moor.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi tweenievan surprised no one answered you, probably to busy arguing over sites charging for cats, dogs, ponys, elephants and snakes :lol: 

We normally stop at the motorway service stations either with the lorries or coaches, you pay inside at one of the tills, or sometimes there is a ticket machine in the park, think its about £12.00 some of them then give you a voucher for a cheap breakfast.

Olley


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry Can't think of anywhere off-hand in Salisbury, the 24hr Supermarket is Tescos on the Southampton road but I guess staff would move you on. The whole of Salisbury is cctv'd 'The Safe City' (!) so someone is going to notice you. I have seen vans overnighting in the 'central' car park (not the market square) but I don't know if they got a rude awakening. Largely there are no height barriers.


Regards Frank


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Last time we simply pulled into a laybye which are many and well planned and protected on the A30 as you leave Devon and got into Cornwall. I cannot remember exactly where other than we looked for one that was not on a hill.


----------

